# P99c-How many Extra backstraps?



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Picked up my P99c today. Gun was in perfect condition, but there was only one extra backstrap. I thought it came with two extra backstraps, but is that only for the P99, and does the compact only come with one extra. My dealer will call Walther, but thought one of you might know offhand. Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Compact comes with the standard one installed, and 1 extra - for smaller hands.

The Fullsize comes with the medium installed, and the large and small ones in the box.

So, U have what U need. 

1 extra backstrap, 3 other sized front sights, a plastic rod to hold a cleaning patch. And, U may or may not have a yellow plastic rod. I've used that to push the pin out for the grip replacement. Some people claims to also use the yellow pin to remove the mag plates. 1 of my P99s didn't come with the yellow pin. It's no big deal. U can use a hex wrench in place of it to push that pin out if need be.

And, U should have a tiny hex wrench/allen wrench to use on the front sight screw if need be.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, U should also get a target showing how well the gun did accuracy wise back in Germany. 

I'm pretty good w/ my fullsize, but I can never shoot my compact as well as they did at 25 meters!


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, thanks. Then I got everything except for the yellow plastic rod. No big deal, I can use a hex wrench. And, just by holding the gun, my sense is that the standard one will be the most comfortable. Can't wait to get to the range. Report to follow. 

By the way, I know that the custom is to post pictures, but I must admit that I don't know how to do that. Care to give me a quick tutorial?

Ron


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Oh, U should also get a target showing how well the gun did accuracy wise back in Germany.
> I'm pretty good w/ my fullsize, but I can never shoot my compact as well as they did at 25 meters!


I think that the test shots are fired from a "rest" ..... so I would not worry about it too much.....

I think I have seen a H&K video were the rifels are in a rest and have a machine pull the trigger while the guy makes adjustments to the sights....but don't quote me on that , since it might be another part of the video where the machine keeps pulling the trigger to make sure the rifle shoots the rounds per minute as quoted by HK... would help to see the video again I guess


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron said:


> By the way, I know that the custom is to post pictures, but I must admit that I don't know how to do that. Care to give me a quick tutorial?
> 
> Ron


Here ya go :smt023

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Here ya go :smt023
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


Great. I will try to get a couple of shots in a few days and try my hand at posting.

Ron


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thought you might be interested to know that my new P99c is a 2006 model.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron said:


> Thought you might be interested to know that my new P99c is a 2006 model.
> 
> Ron


Kewl. My fullsize is an 06 - I like the extended mag release personally.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Kewl. My fullsize is an 06 - I like the extended mag release personally.


Me too.I played with it a bit, and it seems real easy to use.

Ron


----------

